# Honda New Rider Program and the CBR125R



## AppleEnthusiast (Sep 25, 2006)

Just wanted to guage the reaction from my fellow canucks about Honda Canada's new plan.

Check out the links.

http://www.cmgonline.com/bikes/articles/07_CBR125R/index.html

http://www.thestar.com/Wheels/article/189877

Here's a pic of the bike, lots more in those articles.


----------



## scootsandludes (Nov 28, 2003)

Interesting concept. I'm not sure if it's the best laid out plan with the finance option. 3 years is a long time with a 125, I'm sure most riders will be begging to get released from it after a few months or a season.

But great for Honda for bringing back the small bike. For a new rider having only 3 or 4 options for sport looking bike wasn't great, having one more never hurt. But I think it's a little on the expensive side, though better value than a scooter, but it's still cheaper than that Derbi 50cc replica, even though they do roughly about the same speed.

My 2¢, I'm interested cause I like small bikes, but I probably won't buy one. Maybe a used one at half price, but definitely won't pay full price for one. Would love to take one out sometime. Could be fun


----------



## wonderings (Jun 10, 2003)

Smalls bikes are great to start, but most grow out of a bike that small very quickly. I was ready to move up from my 400 in maybe 6 or 7 months. Though that is the best 125 I have ever seen


----------



## AppleEnthusiast (Sep 25, 2006)

I definitely worry about getting bored of this thing, but if the cost of insurance is really cheap + the 3000 grand buy in for a motorcycle with a 3 year warranty it starts to look tempting.


----------



## wonderings (Jun 10, 2003)

you will get bored very quickly. It would be great for zipping around town, but nothing more. I would never take that on the highway. From my experience and those of others I know well, you will get bored of this very quickly.


----------



## dona83 (Jun 26, 2005)

Under $4k for a brand new sporty bike is awesome, I'd much rather get this than a scooter. Looks like it can push two people around town though my 6' body might look weird on a small bike. If it cruises 110km/h that should be fine enough for highway driving at least on the wet coast. So for those who want something sporty and a bit of oomph, highway capability, and the standard shift as a motorcycle but with the affordability of a small displacement around town only scooter. I don't think I'd get bored of this, and if I do, there's likely a huge resale market available anyway for small bikes from new riders. Two thumbs up from me.


----------



## wonderings (Jun 10, 2003)

When I read the article, to me it said this bike didn't have oomph, you really have to push it to get to any speed. I personally would not ride 2 up on this bike, thats just me though, I am 6,1 220 lb. Max speed of 120 km, I would not want to cruise for any length of time at 110, you are pushing the bike very hard, revving very high. You might not get bored with this if you are just commuting around town, or if you have never tried a bigger bike. One friend has never ridden anything about 550, I let him take my 919 out for a ride and his first response was "I never new a bike could be so smooth" With more power comes a nice ride smoother ride.


----------



## Demosthenes X (Sep 23, 2004)

wonderings said:


> When I read the article, to me it said this bike didn't have oomph, you really have to push it to get to any speed. I personally would not ride 2 up on this bike, thats just me though, I am 6,1 220 lb. Max speed of 120 km, I would not want to cruise for any length of time at 110, you are pushing the bike very hard, revving very high. You might not get bored with this if you are just commuting around town, or if you have never tried a bigger bike. One friend has never ridden anything about 550, I let him take my 919 out for a ride and his first response was "I never new a bike could be so smooth" With more power comes a nice ride smoother ride.


Interesting points, but you're talking from the perspective of an experienced rider. This bike is definately not aimed at you.  I read this article, and my first thought was "awesome, I wonder if we'll get them at home!" The article mentions one place in Ontario, iirc.

I've kind of toyed with the thought of getting a bike, a program like this makes it a whole lot easier. If it's available when I get home for the summer, I will be very tempted to give it a shot...

But yes, riders likely will get bored in time. Honda has made the warranty transferable to a new rider (is this unusual with bikes?)... I would be hard pressed to say no to one of these down the road if I could get it used for $2000...

All in all, this opens a realm of possibilities for potential riders, and I approve heartily.


----------



## yousef (Sep 4, 2003)

from the perspective of an unexperienced rider, I would have to say that Honda's strategy is a great confidence building strategy and a great way to build brand loyalty for years to come. I once raced PW50's when I was much younger. I want to revisit motorcycling again but have never been keen on 600cc gorillas (I'm a lanky, lightweight guy) to start off with. I think it is a good place for me to start and to regain some confidence. Thanks for posting the links!


----------



## MasterBlaster (Jan 12, 2003)

.


----------



## AppleEnthusiast (Sep 25, 2006)

I don't remember who said it, but I think it was a pro racer, they said:

"I'd much rather drive a slow car fast, than drive a fast car slow."

I think it would be a lot of fun, one thing I always liked about my civic was that you have to rev it a bit, and shift a lot more, than with a more powerful car. Even driving my parents TSX (not even that powerful) seems a little boring because it just has so much potential that I'll personally never get to use.

That being said I'm sure I'll eventually want to move up, I think it's a hell of a marketing idea on Honda's part though.


----------

